# Happy Birthday Jcz



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday To You


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Have a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday JCZ!! I hope you have a great day!*


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks!- The wife and kids made me a nice looking Frankenstein B-day cake and I hated taking the knife to it. (though I must say the bolts on his neck were delicious)


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Let them eat Frank! Happy Birthday!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

happy birthday.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday JCZ!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! Cake and bolts. Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy late Birthday! Hope it was great.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy (late here too) Birthday JCZ.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to You!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday Dear JCG!
Happy Late Birthday to You!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------

